# Which breeds have eye whites?...



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

...It might be a clue to Robin's eclectic, wonderful mix! 

He has yellow green eyes like other cats, but they're bordered with brown, and beyond the brown hes got whites-eye whites!


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

As far as I know all mammals have whites of their eyes, just like humans do. They may or may not show often, depending on the shape of the skull and face, but they've got them.

If you're seeing the whole wide eye with lots of white showing that's usually a sign of extreme fear or aggression.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

I don't see the whole white, just a little beyond the brown border. His eyes are so big and expressive!


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Ditto what_ librarychick_ said. Love to see a photo!


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

The whites of the eyes is called the sclera. It's really interesting because according to the article below, it's actually the most visible in humans than any other animal. I also agree with LC, most mammals have a white sclera. If you happen to see yellow, then it's indicative of jaundice (due to liver or gall bladder issues).

https://www.quora.com/The-human-eye...nimals-that-have-their-sclera-clearly-visible

I can see the sclera of G's eyes much more often than Maya's, and they're both domestic short hairs, or moggies.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Love those photos TabbCatt. 

That is what i would regard as perfectly normal.

I also echo Librarychick. The most nervous horse I ever dealt with would have white right around his eyes except in his total comfort zone but it was a total indicator of where he was on his comfort scale.


----------

